# Silmarillion Graphic Novel



## crazybasement (Dec 19, 2004)

Greetings fellow Tolkien addicts, I really could do with some help and feedback. I'm currently in the early development stages of creating part of a Silmarillion Graphic Novel, at the moment I'm working on Akallabeth: The Downfall of Numenor. I would be greatfull if anyone could give me accurate descriptions of any of the following characters:

Morgoth*
Earendil
Manwe*
Eonwe
Osse*
Aule*
Yavanna*
Elros
Elrond*
Idril
Luthien
Melian
Tar Ciryatan
Tar Atanmir
Tar Ancalimon
Gil Galad
Sauron*
Tar Minastir
Adunakhor
Ar Gimilzor
Silmarien
Tar Elendil
Inzilbeth
Lindorie
Earendur
Ar Sakalthor
Inziladun
Gimilkhad
Tar Palantir
Miriel
Ar Pharazon*
Amadil
Isildur
Anarion
Elendil

*I do have a general idea for a few of these characters but help would be appreciated.

Mike


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't think many of those were extensively described, but you can try your luck here or here .

Welcome to TTF!


----------



## David Pence (Dec 19, 2004)

No light task that!

Is this a project you're working on alone, or for a publisher?


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 19, 2004)

You might also find some information here, but I can't guarantee it.


----------



## crazybasement (Dec 20, 2004)

It is a personal project but I do intend to find a publisher once its completed.


----------



## Arvegil (Dec 20, 2004)

Hate to play the wet blanket, but I think it best someone do it now, rather than later. Any attempt to publish would be in a world of copyright violations, absent specific licensing. What you have described goes way past "fair use." If you are serious about publication, those issues would have to be resolved.


----------



## crazybasement (Dec 21, 2004)

I do understand that it is highly unlikely that I could wade through copyright and publication rights on my own but we'll see what happens, I must stress though that this is purley a personal project primarily aimed at pleasing myself and developing my own artistic skills (a little selfish but hey). It would be a pity if it ended up in a portfolio at the back of my wardrobe but thats more than likely where it will go. On its completion (we're talking quite a while here) I do intend to approach the correct agencys but again its just a peice of art I need to have. My own...

...my precious


----------



## David Pence (Dec 21, 2004)

Well, it's sounds like it could be cool!

First things first, if you do finish this project (and I encourage you to do so), I'd check to see if the following people were interested. You never know.

*Houghton Mifflin* 
www.houghtonmifflin.com
Exclusive publishers of the works of J.R.R. Tolkien in the United States.

*Harper Collins* 
www.fireandwater.com
Exclusive publishers of the works of J.R.R. Tolkien in the United Kingdom.

*Tolkien Enterprises* 
www.tolkien-ent.com
A division of the Saul Zaentz Company, which in 1976 acquired certain exclusive rights to many of the names and characters associated with Middle-Earth.

I also ask that if you do receive any aid from your fellow TTF members, you offer some credit to them in your final work. 

That being said, I suggest you take easy steps in filling in the blanks. Pick two or three at a time, and take your time fleshing out the details.

Good luck!


----------



## Garwen (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Crazybasement,
Good luck in your book and character developement.
I have done the same thing myself. I had written about Glorfindel since not much was really written about him. It took me two years + and I ended up with about two hundred pages, plus illistrations which I really enjoyed doing.
I'd like to publish it as well but that will not happen. I really did it for myself. and I enjoy letting my friends and family read it. So I am satisfied. The LotR seems to bring out the creativity in people.


----------



## Belegmacar (Jan 22, 2005)

Wow! Certainly a worthy ambition, but extremely difficult. I appreciate your initiative. I love the Sil and I would love to see it vizualized! Good luck!


----------



## scotsboyuk (Jan 23, 2005)

I have had a quick look at the graphic novel of The Hobbit and it looked rather interesting, a fresh perspective on an established tale. A graphic novel of the Silmarillion sounds most interesting indeed, especially as it would allow one to more easily visualise the events of the Silmarillion.


----------



## Masso (Feb 1, 2005)

crazybasement said:


> Greetings fellow Tolkien addicts, I really could do with some help and feedback. I'm currently in the early development stages of creating part of a Silmarillion Graphic Novel, at the moment I'm working on Akallabeth: The Downfall of Numenor. I would be greatfull if anyone could give me accurate descriptions of any of the following characters:
> 
> Morgoth*
> Earendil
> ...


 

There aren't realy any accurate discriptions except for the ones you have


----------



## Mike (Feb 14, 2005)

Graphic novel of the Silmarillion? Awesome!

And here I was sketching out ideas for a graphic novel of "The Lord of the Rings."

Good luck to you!


----------

